# Mehdi Benatia



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2014)

Vogliamo parlare di questio difensore?

Davvero gran bel difesore, credo che è il migliore centrale in Serie A.. fortissimo imho


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Febbraio 2014)

insieme a Castan è il migliore...forti tutti e due


----------



## Tobi (23 Febbraio 2014)

Niente da invidiare ad un Jerome Boateng


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Febbraio 2014)

Avevo un pò di dubbi, ma sta facendo benissimo. Superiore forse anche ai centrali della Juve per rendimento. Sta diventando un mostro, ha preso consapevolezza dei propri mezzi.


----------



## aleslash (23 Febbraio 2014)

Miglior centrale della Serie A, senza dubbio


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Febbraio 2014)

Ero perplesso se potesse fare bene cambiando totalmente contesto dall'udinese alla roma, ma sta facendo una gran bella stagione.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Febbraio 2014)

Arriveranno offerte molto importanti alla Roma a fine stagione.
Nettamente il miglior centrale del campionato. Non pensavo potesse giocare a questi livelli.


----------



## Aldo (24 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Arriveranno offerte molto importanti alla Roma a fine stagione.
> Nettamente il miglior centrale del campionato. Non pensavo potesse giocare a questi livelli.



Offerte che verranno tutte tranquillamente rifiutate.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Febbraio 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Offerte che verranno tutte tranquillamente rifiutate.



Beh, dipende dall'entità dell'offerta 
E' evidente che la Roma non se ne dovrebbe privare.


----------



## Jino (24 Febbraio 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Offerte che verranno tutte tranquillamente rifiutate.



Non ci giurerei, anno scorso nessuno avrebbe pensato Lamela potesse partire, ad esempio.


----------



## Aldo (25 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non ci giurerei, anno scorso nessuno avrebbe pensato Lamela potesse partire, ad esempio.



Lamela è partito perchè ci sono stati dei fatti, che non permettevano al giocatore di iniziare un campionato sereno. La società è molto attenta in queste cose ed ha deciso di cederlo dopo aver trovato un degno sostituto.
La famiglia e il procuratore ed alcuni dirigenti del Napoli hanno costretto la Roma a cederlo. Lamela viene spesso a Roma, e i tifosi gli hanno chiesto di ritornare


----------



## Frikez (25 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Beh, dipende dall'entità dell'offerta
> E' evidente che la Roma non se ne dovrebbe privare.



Dai 30 in su lo impacchettano IMHO

City o United a cui serve assolutamente un difensore di livello sono capaci di fare un'offerta assurda che gli americani non rifiuteranno mai.


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *Dai 30 in su lo impacchettano IMHO*
> 
> City o United a cui serve assolutamente un difensore di livello sono capaci di fare un'offerta assurda che gli americani non rifiuteranno mai.



Giustamente eh.
Se arrivasse un'offerta folle (ad esempio, 35/40 milioni) non vedo come la Roma, così come qualunque altra squadra italiana, possa non cederlo. Con i soldi della qualificazione alla Champions può andare a prendere una prima punta forte oltre che ad un sostituto di Benatia ovviamente.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Febbraio 2014)

Difensore centrale migliore del campionato per distacco.


----------



## Jino (25 Febbraio 2014)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Lamela è partito perchè ci sono stati dei fatti, che non permettevano al giocatore di iniziare un campionato sereno. La società è molto attenta in queste cose ed ha deciso di cederlo dopo aver trovato un degno sostituto.
> La famiglia e il procuratore ed alcuni dirigenti del Napoli hanno costretto la Roma a cederlo. Lamela viene spesso a Roma, e i tifosi gli hanno chiesto di ritornare



E chi sarebbe stato il degno sostituto? Ljalic? Si, per allacciargli gli scarpini forse.


----------



## Sherlocked (8 Marzo 2014)

Uno simile a Benatia secondo me è Paletta. Forse un po' meno rapido, ma per il resto siamo li.


----------



## Marilson (8 Marzo 2014)

paletta come benatia?? non scherziamo!


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Marzo 2014)

Paletta ha fatto solo una clamorosa prestazione in nazionale, ma per il resto è ancora un giocatorino da Parma.


----------



## Jino (8 Marzo 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> paletta come benatia?? non scherziamo!



Neanch'io vedo somiglianze nei calciatori, molto differenti per me...


----------



## iceman. (8 Marzo 2014)

Benatia ha trovato il contesto giusto, fuori Roma per me farebbe fatica, ma sta facendo una grande stagione quindi gli va dato atto di questo.


----------



## Sherlocked (9 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Paletta ha fatto solo una clamorosa prestazione in nazionale, ma per il resto è ancora un giocatorino da Parma.



Dire cosi significa aver seguito paletta solo in nazionale. Per me è sui livelli di Benatia. Poi ovvio che sono due difensori diversi. Ma Paletta, per me, è da top club tranquillamente. Poi, se parlo con gente che l'ha visto giocare 2 volte e lo giudica, gente che si chiamasse "palettinho" lo esalterebbe, allora non ha neanche senso discuterne.


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Dire cosi significa aver seguito paletta solo in nazionale. Per me è sui livelli di Benatia. Poi ovvio che sono due difensori diversi. Ma Paletta, per me, è da top club tranquillamente. Poi, se parlo con gente che l'ha visto giocare 2 volte e lo giudica, gente che si chiamasse "palettinho" lo esalterebbe, allora non ha neanche senso discuterne.


Io infatti sono molto interessato a vederlo in un top club. Lì si potrebbe vedere di che pasta è veramente.


----------



## Sherlocked (9 Marzo 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Io infatti sono molto interessato a vederlo in un top club. Lì si potrebbe vedere di che pasta è veramente.



Per ora lo merita assolutamente, altro che giocatorino da parma. Oggi ha umiliato Toni (ok, non messi: vallo a dire ai nostri centrali però...)


----------



## O Animal (9 Marzo 2014)

Benatia continua ad essere il migliore centrale del nostro campionato, sono curioso di vederlo stasera contro Higuain...

Se volete parlare di Paletta ho aperto una discussione dedicata: Gabriel Paletta


----------

